
COBOL and Salaries - j_koreth
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=7&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwir0J-gofrKAhXCwYMKHQgdC5wQFghFMAY&url=http%3A%2F%2Freadwrite.com%2F2014%2F09%2F17%2Fcobol-programming-language-hot-or-not&usg=AFQjCNEEKrBjKqLXLOGxSagvJ2GZaWJQsg&sig2=o-RpcFLOPz0h3GyLBNSqUA
======
greenyoda
Note that the actual URL of this story is:

[http://readwrite.com/2014/09/17/cobol-programming-
language-h...](http://readwrite.com/2014/09/17/cobol-programming-language-hot-
or-not)

The posted Google URL just redirects to it.

Please don't do that.

